# Exciting Opportunity at Health First Health Plans



## piedpipers (Apr 6, 2011)

Health First is currently seeking a Claim & Reimbursement Analyst.  Please see the job description below.  

Health First Job Postings - Detail
Claim & Reimbursement Analyst

Job Requirements: AA degree or higher preferred plus. Advanced knowledge of claim adjudication and benefit plan application for indemnity plans, HMO plans, POS plans or Medicare. Advanced knowledge of Medicare eligibility, coverage and payment provisions. Excellent communication and organizational skills. Superior knowledge of medical benefits, medical and dental terminology. Advanced PC skills including Excel, Access, SQL preferred. Completion of coding curriculum certificate program. CCS, CPC-P or comparable certification required or 7 years coding experience. Advanced knowledge of medical benefits, medical and dental terminology. Excellent Customer Service skills with ability to explain complicated benefit issues to members and diffuse hostile encounters. 
You can apply online at:  https://www.health-first.org/careers/job_app.cfm?

Facility: Health First Health Plans


----------



## jcc5 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Where would this position be located.*

I am interested in this position, could you please tell me where the geographic location of the position is.  My e-mail address is icd9codernurse@btes.tv.  Thank You


----------



## LeeShimano (Apr 13, 2011)

JCC5

Just click on the link PiedPipers provided and you would have found that the job is most likely located somewhere in Florida.


----------

